# Eircom cancellation charge, but no contract



## malachi (18 Aug 2011)

I moved into a new property and took over the eircom phone and broadband from the landlord 2 months ago.

Eircom did read out the terms and condtns to me over the phone and let me know it was a 1 year contract. They sent me out the Telephone Service Agreement which they said I had to sign and send back to them.

I did not do the latter for no particular reason other than being v busy.

Now I want to switch to UPC as I can get TV with them and it seems better value and the Eircom bband speed is v slow.

I was just on to Eircom and they have told me it would be  *320 EURO *cancellation fee. Ouch! I do not want to pay that!

I argued with the guy that I have signed nothing and therefore this over-the-phone contract cannot stand.

Anyone been in this situation? Do I have any leg to stand on here? Will I have to stck with my slow expensive broadband?

Any advice welcome

Thanks


----------



## Locke (18 Aug 2011)

Have you been billed for the first couple of months. Were they providing a serivce?

It sounds to me that a verbal contract was done over the phone.


----------



## Leo (18 Aug 2011)

Chances are Eircom will have a recording of the phone call where you agreed to the terms.


----------



## malachi (18 Aug 2011)

Locke said:


> Have you been billed for the first couple of months. Were they providing a serivce?
> 
> 
> It sounds to me that a verbal contract was done over the phone.


 
Yes and they are providing a service.

A verbal contract was done over the phone


----------



## malachi (18 Aug 2011)

Leo said:


> Chances are Eircom will have a recording of the phone call where you agreed to the terms.


 
They probably will. Does that carry same weight as a written contract?


----------



## Leo (18 Aug 2011)

malachi said:


> They probably will. Does that carry same weight as a written contract?


 
Yes, it does. You might be best trying to reduce the package you are on to the absolute minimum allowed and perhaps signing up with UPC for broadband now. It'll cost you more, but might save on frustration for the next 10 months.
Leo


----------



## keithrf900 (20 Aug 2011)

What happens if you dont pay? Will they take you to court or try pass the debt on? How does it work?


----------

